

_why's site updated again - alnis
http://cwales.github.com

======
alnis
The new file has the message: "This thing will open in two days. Which means
it isn't open right now. Sorry, it just isn't."

------
el_fuser
You guys really need to move on

------
j_baker
Does anyone know when this changed? You might be able to figure out his
timezone based on the time given on the page.

~~~
ryanhuff
Why is knowing his timezone important?

------
bostonvaulter2
Only seeing "Public Print Queue SPOOL/PRESENTLY 2013-04-16T23:04Z" right now.

